# 87 Cannondale rs600 sis



## indo2rock (Aug 17, 2011)

*87 Cannondale rs600 sis any good*

Hi all;
A newbie here on my way to get a 87 Cannondale RS600 SiS, have not seen it in person yet but the picture looks good 
But after reading about alum. frames fatigue i am getting a little concerned.
1)What is the consensus about alum. fatigue? 
2) Is the 87 Cannondale SiS600 a decent starter bike?

I am just trying to ride some miles and shed some points not really going racing?
Thanks in advance
Fred


----------

